# Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

Iv searched around but haven't found what Im looking for.
Does anyone sell an adapter to fit a Girling 60 Dual Pistion Caliper onto a Mk1?
Thanks


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Triple G)*

Maybe this:
http://www.momentummotorparts....g.asp


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (SLVVR6)*

Those are for Corrado G60 brakes, which are Girling 56 Calipers.
Anyone know if these would work though?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Triple G)*

I think Corrado's are G54. I think they will work though, but have no experience. You should call them and tell them what you are looking for.


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (SLVVR6)*

Ya, 54 is what I meant.
Im waiting for a reply to my email from them.
Thanks


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (SLVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVVR6* »_Maybe this:
http://www.momentummotorparts....g.asp

That is the adapter you need to fit the G60 twin pot caliper on an A1 car.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Mtl-Marc)*

My friend has Corrado G54 brakes on his Mk1, do you still need those adapters?
what about Scirocco 16vs?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Triple G)*

Corrado G60 Girling 54 calipers and carriers mount on the same steering knuckles and use the same rotors as Audi Girling 60 calipers and rotors.
So, if an adapter works with the Corrado G60 Girling 54 calipers and carriers, it should work with Audi Girling 60 calipers and carriers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_...what about Scirocco 16vs?

You need the Scirocco 16V caliper carriers to fit Scirocco 16V calipers on any Mk1 VWs.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Mtl-Marc)*

I meant putting them on a scirocco 16v.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60 Adapters for a Rabbit (Chapel)*

Doesn't a Scirocco 16v already have 10.1" front calipers?
If so, no adapters necessary to bolt-on either Corrado G60 11" Girling 54 calipers and carriers with Corrado 4-bolt 11" rotors OR Audi Girling 60 calipers and carriers.


----------



## mikesz (Mar 24, 2005)

*G54 Corrado and G60 Audi calipers and carriers compatible with scirocco 16v hubs?*

I have an 88 cabriolet with Scirocco 16v disc brakes all around, 10.1" on the front. So based on postings above, the Girling G54 caliper and brackets will bolt up to the existing front hub/spindles? So to upgrade to larger brakes 11.0" I would need to replace the existing rotors, calipers, caliper brackets? The Corrado G54 calipers came on the G60 corrado? Correct? Does anyone know the parts interchangeability of brakes with the Passat? Are the calipers/brackets off a Vr6 Passat B3 the G54 calipers?


----------

